# moving to gib or mainland spain



## lozmac48 (Jun 12, 2011)

hi 

in the next few months me my partner and little girl (11) may be moving to gib . My partner will be working in gib but I have no idea what it is going to be like?? i am coming over in july but only for a quick look around. I was wondering what are the best mainland areas in spain to live ( near gib) if possilble plus schools. I have visited before but only on holidays , i am not sure if gibralter is the best place for a family or spain,,, all you families out there please please help

lorraine x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Gibraltar is ok, altho very busy, very crowded and very expensive. Housing is mostly apartments. Most people who work there tend to live just outside in Spain and commute in (on foot or moto cos the border is a major traffic jam). That said, you have an 11yo, now she maybe better off going to school in Gib cos they follow the english curriculum and speak english (more or less), but if you dont live there you would have to pay for her to attend. You could see how she fairs in a Spanish state school if you live in Spain?? At 11yo, she may be ok and pick the language up. It seems that as kids get older they lose the ability to pick it up quickly, but they're all different! 11 is a difficult age isnt it!!!!! Does she have any views????

Jo xxx


----------



## sat geek (May 5, 2011)

Hi lozmac48,

Lots of people who work in Gibraltar live in the following locations. La linea (next to border) Not my cup of tea, But you cant get closer.

Campamento 5 mins from border and quite nice, Santa Margerita, Just past La linea and quite nice, Alcaidesa is more exclusive and about 15 mins from Gibraltar, 

And many more.

I hope you enjoy your fact finding and hope the job works out.

Regards,

Carl.


----------



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

never forget sotogrande


----------



## sat geek (May 5, 2011)

Sotogrande is very nice, I work there most days, But I left it out for a reason, But not knowing their financial situation I don't know why!
Regards,

Carl.


----------



## lozmac48 (Jun 12, 2011)

jojo said:


> Gibraltar is ok, altho very busy, very crowded and very expensive. Housing is mostly apartments. Most people who work there tend to live just outside in Spain and commute in (on foot or moto cos the border is a major traffic jam). That said, you have an 11yo, now she maybe better off going to school in Gib cos they follow the english curriculum and speak english (more or less), but if you dont live there you would have to pay for her to attend. You could see how she fairs in a Spanish state school if you live in Spain?? At 11yo, she may be ok and pick the language up. It seems that as kids get older they lose the ability to pick it up quickly, but they're all different! 11 is a difficult age isnt it!!!!! Does she have any views????
> 
> Jo xxx


Tanks for the info jo. No she doesnt have any views at the moment and it is a big move as she is going into secondary so best time to move her i suppose. we are going over for a quick visit in july so should get more out of her by then hopefuly


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lozmac48 said:


> Tanks for the info jo. No she doesnt have any views at the moment and it is a big move as she is going into secondary so best time to move her i suppose. we are going over for a quick visit in july so should get more out of her by then hopefuly


in the spanish system she might have another year in primary - it depends on what year she was born, and in soemareas they also hold kids back a year to give them a bit of a chance with the language

my younger dd was born in 1999, so will be moving to secondary in september along with all the other kids born in 1999 - what year was your daughter born


----------



## lozmac48 (Jun 12, 2011)

sat geek said:


> Sotogrande is very nice, I work there most days, But I left it out for a reason, But not knowing their financial situation I don't know why!
> Regards,
> 
> Carl.


Hi Carl 

Sotogrande has been mentioned and believe its nice, I believe its quite expensive and there is a international school there. What about the place itself, is there lots going on and do lots off brits live there as well? Worried about being isolated more than anything:


----------



## lozmac48 (Jun 12, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> in the spanish system she might have another year in primary - it depends on what year she was born, and in soemareas they also hold kids back a year to give them a bit of a chance with the language
> 
> my younger dd was born in 1999, so will be moving to secondary in september along with all the other kids born in 1999 - what year was your daughter born


She was born in 2000


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Remember in July the schools will be closed, so you wont get to see much of them. I guess its a matter of just coming over and looking. I guess as long as you rent you can settle and see what you think once you're here. A lot of people dont like Gib, but I personally think its ok. It may cost you more to live there and you may find that all that is available are apartments (altho some are lovely), but you wont have to pay for education, petrol and ciggies are cheap there too!??? Sotgrande is expensive, so you'll need to work out your budget and see if its doable

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lozmac48 said:


> She was born in 2000


in that case she'd be age-appropriate for the last year of primary school


----------



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

as someone said ages ago in Spain: dinero, poderoso don Señor ... (Quevedo if I am not wrong but it's monday morning ...)
it really depends on your finances.

my daughter goes to a private school here in Alicante, costs some 400 euros per month. Satisfied - not 100% even. But a school is more than what the school is (and its teachings) - it's also the contacts with the other parents etc. Often I have the idea that parents think education is only at school and their responsibility. But that's another set of things really ... Private vs state school ... quite importantreally.

Gibraltar has a 'little island' mentality, them against us. What do you intend to do in a year, what do you intend to do in 5 years, what do you intend to do in 15 years - and where to live?

Esta es la pregunta del billón ...


----------



## lozmac48 (Jun 12, 2011)

coming out on the 1st July are they still open then?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lozmac48 said:


> coming out on the 1st July are they still open then?


there won't be any kidsin the state schools - they finish mid june - mine finish by next tuesday

there should be staff on site for a few more weeks, though - but everything is usually arranged through the ayuntamiento, in any case

the private schools have different timetables, though


----------



## sat geek (May 5, 2011)

Hi 

Sotogrande is a superb place but i don't think much goes on there, I think Duquesa/Manilva would offer more to people who are new.

Regards, Carl.


----------



## lozmac48 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for your your help, i will make sure i check manillva out. I have stayed in Dequesa and its nice there. Just thought it may be a bit far from gib.


----------



## lozmac48 (Jun 12, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> there won't be any kidsin the state schools - they finish mid june - mine finish by next tuesday
> 
> there should be staff on site for a few more weeks, though - but everything is usually arranged through the ayuntamiento, in any case
> 
> the private schools have different timetables, though




OMG good job you said, I will mention it to my partner. I think the company he is looking at working for have arranged something (not sure) but good to know , thanks again for you help


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lozmac48 said:


> OMG good job you said, I will mention it to my partner. I think the company he is looking at working for have arranged something (not sure) but good to know , thanks again for you help


I am talking about the Spanish schools, though - I don't know about Gib


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> there won't be any kidsin the state schools - they finish mid june - mine finish by next tuesday
> 
> there should be staff on site for a few more weeks, though - but everything is usually arranged through the ayuntamiento, in any case
> 
> the private schools have different timetables, though


International schools finish 28th June - ours does and I think they all more or less have the same timetables - however, the schools in Gib maybe open til 22nd July as in the UK?????? But I dont know for sure.

Jo xxx


----------



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

Colegio el Valle closes in a week in Alicante.

as always, is best to ask ... two or three times )


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mepossem said:


> as someone said ages ago in Spain: dinero, poderoso don Señor ... (Quevedo if I am not wrong but it's monday morning ...)
> it really depends on your finances.
> 
> my daughter goes to a private school here in Alicante, costs some 400 euros per month. Satisfied - not 100% even. But a school is more than what the school is (and its teachings) - it's also the contacts with the other parents etc. Often I have the idea that parents think education is only at school and their responsibility. But that's another set of things really ... Private vs state school ... quite importantreally.
> ...


Sotogrande International would cost you much more than that.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think if you dont live in Gib and use the Gib schools, you have to pay roughly £1,000 a term - it was around that figure when we looked into it a couple of years ago

Jo xxx


----------



## lozmac48 (Jun 12, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I am talking about the Spanish schools, though - I don't know about Gib


yes it is the spanish school in Sotogrande that we are visiting thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lozmac48 said:


> yes it is the spanish school in Sotogrande that we are visiting thanks.


Have you prearranged it cos the schools in Spain are closed for the summer from 28th June 

Jo xxx


----------



## lozmac48 (Jun 12, 2011)

yes, the company my partner maybe working for has arranged us to see the head there. Do you mind me asking how long have you lived out there and where do you live?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lozmac48 said:


> yes, the company my partner maybe working for has arranged us to see the head there. Do you mind me asking how long have you lived out there and where do you live?


I've been here three and a half years. I started off inland in Alhaurin de la Torre and I'm now on a small urbanizacion just outside of Benalmadena. I live here with my two children who go to an international school and my husband commutes to the UK to work

Jo xx


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Carl

The areas you mentioned in your post, how close are they to Gibraltar by bus and walking. I have been to La Linea, not my cuppa tea either. 

Thank you.

coco


----------



## lozmac48 (Jun 12, 2011)

jojo said:


> I've been here three and a half years. I started off inland in Alhaurin de la Torre and I'm now on a small urbanizacion just outside of Benalmadena. I live here with my two children who go to an international school and my husband commutes to the UK to work
> 
> Jo xx


hi jo, sorry been away for a few days to Berlin.. Thanks for replying , so do you like living in spain? I am coming out on friday with my partner, son and daughter . we are visiting the- international school in Sottogrande then looking at some of the area's just outside of Gibralter to may be live. I am a bit nervous as not sure if I will like it. I did live in Germany over 25 years ago so have lived outside uk before but will imagine this will be much different.


----------



## lozmac48 (Jun 12, 2011)

Coco77 said:


> Carl
> 
> The areas you mentioned in your post, how close are they to Gibraltar by bus and walking. I have been to La Linea, not my cuppa tea either.
> 
> ...


hi , thats it I aint to sure, we are flying out on friday. Only for 3 days though , visiting school in sottogrande and looking at some areas. its gonna be hard as i dont know anywhere and my partner only knows a few areas


----------

